# R33 Front Grill / windguard



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

i searching a R33 GTR Front Grill and the OEM windguard for drivers Side, with Shipment to Germany.

Thanks
:squintdan


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*parts*



Skeeed3r said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i searching a R33 GTR Front Grill and the OEM windguard for drivers Side, with Shipment to Germany.
> 
> ...


Hi , you can e mail our parts section on [email protected] , they should be able to help , Andy Middlehurst


----------

